# 15hp mercury 4-srk fuel consumption?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 1998 15hp mercury 4-stroke short shaft tiller that just opened the crate last year and looks brand spankin new.

This motor made from europe power plant and it's over built bullet proof motor.

I just want to know how much fuel burn in a gheenoe?

Gallons per hour at WOT?

U know what website I can find?

Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Researched this question a few years ago.

Basic rule of thumb:

Horsepower divided by 10
is the number of gallons burned per hour WOT


10 hp burns 1 gallon per hour WOT

100 hp burns 10 gallons per hour WOT

so 15 hp burns 1.5 gallons per hour WOT



If you want to get picky use these formulas:

An in-tune four-stroke gasoline engine will burn about 0.4 to 0.45 pounds of fuel per hour for each unit of horsepower.

A well-maintained two-stroke outboard burns nearly 0.6 to 0.8 pounds of fuel per hour for each unit of horsepower.

Gasoline averages 6.2 pounds per gallon (depends on type)


----------

